# Mexican Style Canned Corn



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

There's a dish I want to try and the recipe calls for a can of "Mexican Style" corn. I'd rather not use canned corn and would prefer to make my own. However, beyond green or red bell peppers, I can't find any other ingredients that go into this product. Does anyone know what makes up Mexican Style corn? Thanks,

Shel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what's the finished recipe?
garlic, onions, cilantro, bits of tomatoes, chilis....so many to chose from....,
cumin, coriander, black pepper, red bell pepper (or red variety peppers that are so gorgeous at market these days), probably a nice dash of chipotle.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Put in cilentro, oops, shroom girl already said that.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The canned product is vile. Don't use it.

I don't have an exact recipe, but you've already been put on the track I'd take.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I thought I'd get some fresh or frozen corn, add some chopped green bell pepper, some red bells or gypsy pepper, some serrano or jalapeno, maybe some cumin and cilantro, no tomatoes (unless I can find some good ones - end of season here) - strange, I hadn't thought of onion ... still working on creating a final version of the dish ...

Tks

Shel


----------

